# Some Pictures of my Layout



## vikramgoel

SOme pictures of my Layout


----------



## MtRR75

Nice layout.

Looks like weeping willow trees at the left edge of the first picture.


----------



## vikramgoel

Hi,
This is a tree similar to the Weeping Willow, but slightly different as it is a hot weather tree.

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## vikramgoel

*Some mode Picures*

Some more


----------



## vikramgoel

*Delhi Railway Station*

Delhi Railway station on my Layout.


----------



## vikramgoel

*A Pacific stemer on my Layout*

Here is a photo of a model of the Indian Railways Pacific locomotive on my layout,. The 'WP' locomotive was the mainstay of IR for a number of years. Most locos in India are named, this one is named 'Sher-E-Punjab' translated to Lion of Punjab


----------



## vikramgoel

*Beyer Garrat*

An articulated Beyer Garratt. This is a 4-8-4+4-8-4 on my layout. These were extensively used in India to haul Coal in the Bengal Assam region.


----------



## vikramgoel

*WP's in the maintenance facility*

Two 4-6-2 WP's on the locomotive maintenance facility (called Sheds in India) Bombay Yard


----------



## vikramgoel

*Suspension bridge*

Here is a picture of a suspension bridge on my layout. It is painted gold it spawns the Chambal river ravines.


----------



## vikramgoel

*Bombay station with security wall & gates*

It is very common in India to have security walls around Railway stations. Here is one around the Bombay station on my layout


----------



## Magic

Very interesting layout you have there. :smilie_daumenpos:
Nice to see the different architecture you have over there. as well as the rolling stock.
That 4-8-4+4-8-4 is certainly different. 
Magic


----------



## vikramgoel

Magic said:


> Very interesting layout you have there. :smilie_daumenpos:
> Nice to see the different architecture you have over there. as well as the rolling stock.
> That 4-8-4+4-8-4 is certainly different.
> Magic


Hi,

Thanks for visiting. The Beyer Garratt's were very large locos and by some estimates the most powerful articulated machines. This is a model manufactured in Australia and also used in Eastern India.

Vik


----------



## DonR

Some beautiful model work. Are those scratchbuilt buildings?
They are truly handsome.

Don


----------



## microbuss

I think the Garratt's were bigger than the Big Boy 
nice layout 
Love the India steam locos


----------



## vikramgoel

Hi,

Yes in traction and in hauling some of the Garratts were bigger than the Big Boy, and the advantage was that they could take much sharper curves due to a double articulated design.

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## Patrick1544

I lik the station. Did you scratch build it yourself?


----------



## vikramgoel

Patrick,

The Bombay station is Faller kit of the station in Bonn, Germany. The Delhi Station was scratch built for me by Lloyd Pierce who lives in Toronto.

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## vikramgoel

*A small Indian Village with a Granite security wall*

Here is a picture of a small Indian village with a security granite wall, the village is across the railroad track to a small temple. The road has cars, and horse and bullock drawn carts


----------



## tjcruiser

You are a craftsman, Vikram ... great layout work! Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## vikramgoel

tjcruiser said:


> You are a craftsman, Vikram ... great layout work! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> TJ


TJ,

Thank you, in all honestly most of the structures were made by Lloyd Pierce from Toronto. I just put them together and laid them out on my layout. Most of teh ideas were mine but the design and execution of the structures were Lloyd's

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel

*Farm house with a pen and security walls*

A farm house with a Nissan hut farm structure with a pen to hold farm animals. The entire farm is enclosed by security walls.


----------



## Fire21

Nice field. I like the quonset hut with the dormer windows.


----------



## vikramgoel

HI,

Thanks for visiting, Quonset hut; in India they are called Nissen Huts and a number of them were used like homes for people.. The tractor in the picture is a Massey Ferguison which were the most widely used farm tractors in India of the period.

Regards,

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel

*IWrought Iron boundry wall and gates for an Coal industry*

Just added decorative gates and wrought Iron boundary wall to the small coal industry siding. It was very common in India to have very decorative main gates to these facilities.


----------



## vikramgoel

The picture really did not do justice. Here is another one:


----------



## vikramgoel




----------



## Patrick1544

Very Nice work.


----------



## vikramgoel

Patrick1544 said:


> Very Nice work.


Patrick,

Thanks 

Vik


----------



## vikramgoel

*Night Time at Swai Madhopur station*

Picture of a 0-6-0 loco ready to pull out of the Swai Madhopur station with a small passenger train.


----------



## Dirtytom

Very nice...

DT


----------



## vikramgoel

Dirtytom said:


> Very nice...
> 
> DT



DT,

Thanks,

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel

I added wrought iron boundary wall around the Delhi station.


----------



## microbuss

what kind of a caboose or van did they use at the end of freight trains?
I likes cabooses from any country hehe


----------



## vikramgoel

microbuss said:


> what kind of a caboose or van did they use at the end of freight trains?
> I likes cabooses from any country hehe


Hi,

In India they are called 'Guard Vans' here is a picture of one of mine an exact model.










Regards,

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel

In India of the 1970's a number of workshops and fabricating facilities were setup to repair and create parts for locomotives and wagons. These usually had a small foundry and other fabricating tools. Here is one on my layout behind the Bombay Shed (Sheds are teh name given to roundhouses and repair facilities)


----------



## vikramgoel

Suspension bridge crossing the Chambal River Ravines. The Chambal was and to some extent today a great Tiger habitat, once upon a time they used to roam here in great numbers. People live here in villages fortified by boundary walls to keep the Tigers from livestock.


----------



## vikramgoel

The second suspension bridge on my layout.


----------



## Dirtytom

Great work


----------



## Fire21

You have some nice engineering there, Vikram.


----------



## vikramgoel

Dirtytom said:


> Great work


Hi,

Thanks,
Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel

Fire21 said:


> You have some nice engineering there, Vikram.



Hi Thank you for the kind remarks,

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel

*Class WP 4-6-2 crossing a farm*

An Indian 4-6-2 Pacific ( Class WP) crossing a small farm and village.


----------



## vikramgoel

Sorry the previoust post did not upload the picture.
Regards,

Vik.


----------



## Mr. SP

*Layout Photos*

Good photos there of your layout.
Here are a couple of mine


----------



## vikramgoel

Mr. SP said:


> Good photos there of your layout.
> Here are a couple of mine


HI,

Excellent photos, the layout looks fabulous; do you have a website for your layout?

Regards,

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel

*Class N 2-10-0 with smoke deflectors*

A new addition to my Locomotive roster an Indian Railways N class 2-10-0 locomotive with smoke deflectors. These locomotives were used on the Western ghats haul goods trains up the 1 in 37 gradient between Bombay and Igatpuri. Twenty of them were built during 1920-21 by the North British Locomotive Company. it was a 4 cylinder non-articulated goods locomotive ever built and the largest non-articulated locomotive to run in India.


----------



## vikramgoel

*Meter Gauge "YP" class*

Here is my HO scale model of a 4-6-2 Pacific, class "YP" which was used all over meter gauge network in India. One of the very few Indian stem locomotives with smoke deflectors and could easily be spotted. A number of engines were decorated with graphics on the deflectors, based upon the engine crews fancy.


----------



## Magic

You've got some very interesting power on your railroad. 
A very nice layout to boot. 

Magic


----------



## vikramgoel

Magic said:


> You've got some very interesting power on your railroad.
> A very nice layout to boot.
> 
> Magic


Magic,

Thank you, I like a lot of variety. I do like your magic icon.
Regards,

Vik.


----------



## cole226

Vic,
nice photos and descriptive comments.:thumbsup: looks like a very nice layout. some really nice buildings, stations and bridges:appl:


----------



## vikramgoel

cole226 said:


> Vic,
> nice photos and descriptive comments.:thumbsup: looks like a very nice layout. some really nice buildings, stations and bridges:appl:


Randy,

Thank you, appreciate it.

Regards,

Vik


----------



## wvgca

i like the graphics on the 4-6-2 pacific's smoke deflector a very nice touch


----------



## vikramgoel

wvgca said:


> i like the graphics on the 4-6-2 pacific's smoke deflector a very nice touch


Hi,

Thank you. I looked at the pictures from you layout very impressive and looks like lots & lots of work. Great job.
Thanks,

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel

A picture of a WDM2 locomotive on my layout. An Indian made locomotive licensed from ALCO, about 2700+ were manufactured and are still widely used in India.


----------

